# Spicy Almonds



## roo-b-q'n (Mar 9, 2009)

Did some almonds last weekend that I had forgotten that I had. I simply took the almonds and seperated them into pie tins, added a little bit of olive oil and then used my favorite BBQ rub on one batch and Tapitito and olive oil and BBQ rub for the second batch. Smoked them for 3 hours at 250 with apple wood. Need to find some more almonds, these were mighty fine!


"Regular"



"Spicy"


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2009)

They look good.  Smoked almonds are addictive.


----------



## crockadale (Mar 9, 2009)

You people are driveing me "nuts" with all these almonds. Looks good!


----------



## ellymae (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good there Roo - I was wondering how you did those... I bought some raw almonds after your Bride told me how good yours were so now I know the secret!


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 22, 2009)

Good looking almonds...I'll take a handful of each, please!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## kookie (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks damn good. But I have one question. What is Tapitito ? Is that a spice? I tried googling it and found nothing and checked some spice stores and nothing. Just wondering . Thanks.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 23, 2009)

Tapitito is a vinegary hot sauce similar to Tobasco.

I like this post cause I tried to add spice to Dawns almond recipie by adding some dried habeneros to the brine. It didnt spice up the almonds but that was some killer salt water. For whatever thats worth...


----------



## salsashark (Mar 25, 2009)

Man.. it's Pavlovian... I saw your qview and now I have to go to the grocery store this afternoon... 

I need some smoked almonds!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 29, 2009)

I will be doing almonds and pistachos today-will try the tapati'o-tis a salsa picante,is on the table or fridge of most hispanic homes around here-and gringos too-69 cents for a 10 oz. bottle,great with Anything,I also use it to make my hot wings.


----------

